# OK, how's THIS for an oval with a twist?!?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I bought the coolest piece of old slot car literature EVER on Ebay for a few bucks several months ago... it's called the Atlas Layout Manual. Atlas didn't have quite the variety of specialty track pieces that Aurora had, but they still had quite an interesting bunch of stuff, and their connection system allowed for some wild ideas... check this out:










I'd try this, but I need the single-lane sections, which I've never actually seen from Atlas. Another cool track section they had is a 4-way intersection... it's a 3" square piece of track, and you can put 4 of them together in a block to make a 4-lane 4-way... or 9 of them to make a 6-lane 4-way... or 16 to make an 8-lane 4-way, but that just sounds NUTS...

hey Scott, while I'm on the subject, are you getting any closer to completing your Atlas figure 8 layout?

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Oh dang....LOL.....that layout looks like a hell of alot of fun.......I'd sit there and laugh my ass off running cars on that track and seeing the crashes :jest: :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tell me about it. if 9" straights weren't so important to layouts in general, I'd cut 4 of them down the middle just to make the 8 single-lane sections I need... in fact, maybe I'll try that... :devil:

update: okay, this is scary. It took me about no time flat to get together enough track to do this, including 4 beat-up straight sections that I'd sacrifice to make 8 single-lane straight sections. All I need now is the time to diddle with it all... okay, that may be a problem...  If I get around to doing this soon, I'll post some pix...

--rick


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Tyco made the same intersection in their old style 60's track.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

JL should market a set like this. It'd definitely increase sales of replacement bodies!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Shadowracer said:


> JL should market a set like this. It'd definitely increase sales of replacement bodies!


For sure! :lol: rr


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i wonder if the single lane tyco track could be used to do this?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That oval is a hoot. It would be a blast to run on..

"hey Scott, while I'm on the subject, are you getting any closer to completing your Atlas figure 8 layout?

--rick"

Naw...
I think that I have enough track to do it... But I think that I would have to build it 
where my current track is....
I need to move some junk..
Scott


----------

